# Hey



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Whats new on the small animal front?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello! Long time no see
Not much new here, still got loads of ratties although we lost Spinki around Easter time


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Sorry hun x

Had no internet for a while! Missed the ins n outs of the PF world!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> Sorry hun x
> 
> Had no internet for a while! Missed the ins n outs of the PF world!


lol I've been off more than on lately as college is taking up so much time but the end is near (until September anyway) xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

What are you studying?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> What are you studying?


a degree in Animal Science & Welfare


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Thats cool!:biggrin:


----------

